# Kitchen faucet cabinet



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Job I was on today for a GC.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok this made me laugh after a rough day. Sorry for you. Is it installed?


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

That looks like something my wife would dream up.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

So the faucet has to be removed in order to open the doors on that cabinet?...:laughing:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Heh. :laughing::laughing: So well thought out...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Was thinking the same thing.. and who want a sink between the windows?


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Come on. My 6 year old would of caught that. Lol


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

This is a joke right lol. Is it for aesthetics purpose or is it truly a cabinet directly behind a faucet lol.....

Yes I really did laugh out loud twice.


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

I guess the plumber,designer and gc should be looking for new jobs...


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

as wacky as this sounds, I feel better now.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm still shrieking at that bench top! That's hideous, all it needs is cork floor tiles to finish the effect


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Peppe1019 said:


> I guess the plumber,designer and gc should be looking for new jobs...


I had nothing to do with it. The cabinet was an after thought so I never knew it was planned until today when I went out to do the finish.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> Ok this made me laugh after a rough day. Sorry for you. Is it installed?


I didn't install the faucet yet but I think the GC is just planning on removing the doors. Honestly, I thought it was pretty funny too. :laughing:


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

JWBII said:


> This is a joke right lol. Is it for aesthetics purpose or is it truly a cabinet directly behind a faucet lol.....
> 
> Yes I really did laugh out loud twice.


No joke. 

I'd be pissed at the granite guy too, didn't even center the hole.


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

:laughing:


----------



## tnplumber (Aug 10, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> So the faucet has to be removed in order to open the doors on that cabinet?...:laughing:


Now that's job security!
:laughing:


----------

